# Can someone recommend me a camera?



## Scooley01

I would not only be using it for pens, but that would be one thing it'd be used for.  I have a bit of money to spend, and I could get a random digital camera from any big box store, but I'd like to get a quality camera even if it means spending a bit more.  I'm hesitating to put an exact budget on this because I obviously would prefer to spend less money, but I'm prepared for a bigger price tag.  

I don't even know what really makes a camera a 'good' camera, other than I imagine the ability to use different lenses is typically not possible on cruddy cameras.

Can anyone point me to a good camera, or possibly list some features I should be looking for?


----------



## kevrob

Personally, I would stick with an SLR.  Nikon or Cannon seem to be the two most recommended. I don't know much about the functions of the camera...I leave that to the wife, but I noticed a huge difference in quality between our old point and shoot and the SLR.  We have a Nikon D80 and it is a great camera....I am just a little slow on figuring out the ins and outs.  However, it takes great general photos in AUTO, but falls a little short in AUTO when it comes to pens.


----------



## Scooley01

Wow, the price range for cameras is huge!  I really had no idea, hah!

The D80 looks to be about $1k...definitely not looking to spend that much.  I'm thinking more $300-500, preferably the lower end.  I don't take a ton of pictures, but I'd like the ones I do take to be good...so if I can 'get by' with a lesser model, I'd like to consider that.


----------



## terryf

Best way to go is with a point and shoot for pens. Most come with a reasonable zoom and have a macro function that allows you to get in really close without spending a fortune on macro lenses. Quite a few also come with image stabilization for the slightly shaky hand.

My choice would be the Sony DSC-TX7 (around $250)

Nikon Coolpix series is a good start.
G12 is very good but pricey.
Canon also have a some very good offerings.


----------



## navycop

You want to get one that you can manually adjust the aputure and exposure. Sometimes the light is not right to take a picture and you have to "fool" the camera into thinking something else. Also you want to be able to change out the lenses for telephoto, zoom, wide angle, etc.
http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/SLR1225.htm?bct=t1134


----------



## ctubbs

My camera of choice was the Pentax K-x.  Look on the net and it can be found for under $500.  I chose it because my old lenses would work with it and found it to be reliable and fairly easy to use.  It comes with a good kit lens and all the software you need to download and store the photos.  It will need a good card for storage extra.  Nikon, Canon are both quality cameras.  I would not go with a point and shoot, but that is just me.
Charles


----------



## MatthewZS

The D80 is a good camera and can be had for quite a bit less than 1000 if you look around amazon.... but they have newer cameras now like the D5000 for about the same price but with more features and newer hardware.

You also might take a look at the Olympus Pens.  It is a member of a new camera format called "Micro 4/3rds" that sets out to further move SLRs into the digital age.  They are more compact, sleeker cameras with 95% of the capabilities of a standard DSLR..... including interchangeable lenses.  I see that the Olympus Pen E-PL1 is available used/refurbed on amazon for about 440.


----------



## alphageek

Scooley01 said:


> Wow, the price range for cameras is huge!  I really had no idea, hah!
> 
> The D80 looks to be about $1k...definitely not looking to spend that much.  I'm thinking more $300-500, preferably the lower end.  I don't take a ton of pictures, but I'd like the ones I do take to be good...so if I can 'get by' with a lesser model, I'd like to consider that.



I have 2 recommendations in a camera short of a SLR.  I am a cannon fan and right now I own 2 ... I have an T1i SLR and I have a sx110is (the wife wanted something physically smaller) to give you some background on what I have.

If you want to come really low cost, the current sx130is can be had under $200 and is a very good camera.

In your range, I would STRONGLY suggest however the Canon sx30is.  This camera is an excellent near SLR camera.  It has a nice wide lens with tons of zoom (some you really would have a hard time getting with an slr).   At one point I owned the sx10is and it was a good camera - this one is a great upgrade.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## robutacion

Well mate, I like simple things in life but that doesn't mean that I don't appreciate quality but when it comes to a camera I have absolutely no patience or pleasure in spending more time fiddling with settings then actually take the pics.  

Very recently I purchase a new camera to replace the one I had that takes good pics on everything but never at very close range, there is the Macro function didn't do its job and I found it frustrating taken close ups of pens, blanks, etc.  I would need to take 200 pics to get 5 to 10 that would be actually in focus so, I looked for a affordable replacement that could take good close up shots and simple to operate.  This camera is so simple that actually as its own brain/intelligence so does all the thinking for you are sets itself automatically for the conditions you in...!

I read dozens and dozens of reports and reviews about this camera and having a price tag of under $200.00, I manage to get it on a special promotion for $144.00 including freight.  This camera also uses 2 AA batteries and they last a long time, good rechargeables is the go and if you run out of battery, you never get stuck, these batteries are found everywhere for sale.

I respect and accept other more photographic minded people need and reasons to spend some times thousands on a camera and accessories, after all photography is a well known art and a passion to many people but, I'm not definably in that category, so my choice was this and I only can say that I couldn't be happier with it...!

My older camera has a count of just over 20.000 pics, this one in a few short months is reaching 1.000 pics soon...!

Good luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PenMan1

Nikon D80 works nicely for me.


----------



## randyrls

Think about features rather than model numbers.  
Requirements: Custom white balance for good color reproduction, Macro mode for close ups, Manual focus.
Nice features: Manual shutter speed and aperture control


----------



## stolicky

I guess the question that has to be asked is whether you want an DSLR or a point and shoot?

If you know how to use a DSLR, or want to learn, then start looking at those.  Otherwise, focus in on point and shoots cameras.

I am a Canon fan, but Nikon cameras are equally good.  If you are going to look at DSLRs, spend your money on good glass rather than an expensive body.

Last year I bought a Panasonic point and shoot that was small and easy to use, and will shoot 720p video, and am happy with it.  It is not very durable though.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Go to the home page and on the right hand side you'll see a tutorial on cameras and pen photography by Jerry Rhodes, has some great info and will guide you in many ways as to what type of camera you'll need for your choise of photo taking....


----------



## snyiper

Just purchased the cannon rebel slr with a lense. I am still learning it and have some great pointers from Moke on here who has taken me under his wing per se' (big wings) Pm me if you would like to know more...


----------



## ashaw

Cannon EOS is a fine camera.


----------



## Scooley01

I'm thinking I really like that Canon SX30IS...seems to have decent features, and it's on sale right now (Amazon AND Best Buy) for ~$370.  Sounds like a great deal to me (35x optical zoom?  YES PLEASE)


----------



## widows son

I bought my wife a Nikon D3100 for Christmas. Quite pleased with the images and camera. She does a lot of images for Flea Bay and web pages with. Short learning curve and some nice lens options. I paid about $600 for body and a 17-55mm at Sams Club. I put a Sigma 105 macro lens on it yesterday and got great results.


----------



## ctubbs

Steven, one thing that I forgot to mention and have not seen here yet, save enough for a GOOD tripod.  Many of those offered today are worthless at best.  It must be capable of holding motionless the weight of your camera along with any other forces it will encounter, wind, bumping, etc.  Being light is not the end all or something to exclude one.  There are light and strong tripods out there.  There are also heavy and weak ones.  Without actually setting one up and trying it, I can offer no advice on brand or model.  It will be bes to go to the store and set it up with your camera of choice attached and play with it.  Best of luck on which camera and tripod you chose.  Take many photos and learn all about your setup.  Chose the ones you wish to keep and throw the rest away.  Unwanted photos pile up and eat storage space rapidly.  My $0.02.  YMMV
Charles


----------



## 76winger

I just landed a nice used Nikon D40 on eBay for just over $300 that will take some nice pen pics and more. However it took loosing about 20 other auctions before I landed one at the price I could afford to pay. So shop around and be both patient and persistent and you should be able to get you a nice camera that will serve you well, that's within your budget. 

I would have liked a D80 or D90, but they're way above what I had to spend, and this one still has the manual settings that I'll probably be using. Hopefully I'll be able to start posting some of my own pics soon. I've not do so to this point because my old 1.3 mp camera just didn't do an adequate job for much more than "acceptable" for ebay/etsy listings. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Scooley01

Dang, I was halfway through your message and I was ready to ask "Can you recommend a brand for the tripod" but then you said you can't...haha! 

Right now, I have a cheapo aluminum/plastic Targus tripod that is mediocre at best.  It doesn't wobble or anything, but the tilt/pan is clunky to say the least...and that's with my crappy ancient digital PNS, no way will it stand up to a heavier camera with a decent lens on it!


----------



## glycerine

Are you planning on putting more money into it later?  If not, then definitely go with the "point and shoot" as opposed to a DSLR.  But if you WANT to change lenses, then you'll need a DSLR.  On an SLR camera, most of your long term investment will be in the glass (lenses).  The body can be upgraded, but not much really changes with the lenses, so you'll probably keep those for years to come and maybe even pass them on to your children.  If you want an SLR, I'd get a body that is a year or two old.  You'll get most of the same features, just not the highest megapixel like you would on a newer body (which isn't really a big deal) and not the high price tag either!
What other types of photography do you think you'll be doing?  Indoor, outdoor, portrait, sports, nature, etc.?


----------



## Scooley01

Some indoor and outdoor, dark photography mostly, in/outside of bars.  I spend a lot of my time traveling with bands and it'd be nice to get some good shots...


----------



## alphageek

Scooley01 said:


> Some indoor and outdoor, dark photography mostly, in/outside of bars.  I spend a lot of my time traveling with bands and it'd be nice to get some good shots...



In theory a SLR is going to be much better for low light, but the cost will start to add up with lenses, etc.   The good news for the sx30 is it can use the same external flash as Canon SLRs which would be good for you (I love the 580exII... the range is amazing!) to consider as an add on.

If I were getting another camera today it would be this one.   I would love to have this as my 'backup camera' for my slr.   There is times that carrying a bunch of lenses is a pain.... As it is, there is times that I grab my wifes sx110 and it is good, but nowhere near this great of a camera.


----------



## Padre

I purchased the Canon EOS T1i last year, and haven't regretted it at all.  It is a GREAT camera, takes fantastic pictures, easily connects to the computer and is pretty easy to figure out.

I bought mine on Ebay and it came with a mountain of extras.  2 camera cases, 2 tripods, memory cards, cleaning cloths, 2 extra Canon lenses, etc.


----------



## widows son

*Bars? College Station?*



Scooley01 said:


> Some indoor and outdoor, dark photography mostly, in/outside of bars.  I spend a lot of my time traveling with bands and it'd be nice to get some good shots...



You must live somewhere else. There are no bars or bands in College Station. Just kidding, shooting bands requires a fast lens and camera that does a decent job with high ISO's. Check out the reviews on http://forums.dpreview.com. I use fixed focal length lenses like a 20mm, 50mm, 85mm or 105mm with a DSLR and get nice results. I would read the reviews and check out the camera. Precision Photo in  Austin is a good place to look as well the Camera Exchange in Houston. I  wouldn't buy anything without holding the camera. Some cameras fit my  hands better than others. 

My favorite lens is a Sigma. Sigma 20mm f/1.8 EX DF RF Aspherical Wide Angle Lens for Nikon SLR Cameras. I use the lens on a Nikon D200 and D300 DSLR body. The D300 is definitely a better camera for high ISO's. The good news is that the newer DSLR's do a much better job that cameras built even a few years ago. IMHO the new entry level Nikon, Olympus, Pentax and Canon DSLR's produce amazing results. Some can also do very respectable videos.


----------



## Scooley01

Oh boy are there ever bands in College Station.  Every college student with a guitar thinks they're the next big thing!  

You guys have given me a lot to think over.  Cameras are such a huge market, it's really amazing the volume of cameras available...


----------



## widows son

*Bands in College Station*



Scooley01 said:


> Oh boy are there ever bands in College Station.  Every college student with a guitar thinks they're the next big thing!
> 
> You guys have given me a lot to think over.  Cameras are such a huge market, it's really amazing the volume of cameras available...



I travel to College Station every couple of weeks on business. Don't have much time to enjoy the local music scene but I do enjoy myself. The scenery when A&M is in session is great.


----------



## glycerine

Yep, as mentioned before, if you're shooting low light, you'll need a lens with a large aperture.  My wife has a 1.2 or 1.4 50mm for her cannon xsi and it's great in low light.  Higher ISO will help, but will add "noise" to your pics.  If you're going to be somewhat serious about your photography, I would start investing in a good DSLR setup...


----------



## JoeOCNJ

Scooley01

 I am partial to the Nikon brand, currently I have the D200.  I do a little bit of photography on the side as another hobby.  
I might suggest you look at http://www.cameta.com/ I purchased 2 cameras from them, and am very pleased with what they offer.  Their prices were (about 3 years ago when i made my last purchase) a little bit less than the competition.  They used to sell on ebay, not sure if they still do or not, but I would just find the package I wanted and call and order it over the phone.  I do recall actually calling them once just to ask a list of questions I had and they were more than happy to answer them for me and I learned quite a few things from them.


----------



## wb7whi

Cant go wrong with the canon sx30is. It will start you out simple and as you grow in photography the more advanced functions will be there waiting for you.

As one who used to carry 2 bodies and 3 lenses the 30is is a dream.


----------



## toolcrazy

You shouldn't be asking what camera to buy. You should first ask, what are you going to do with it.

If you want to take mostly family shots with the built in flash and want to do this in auto mode. They you should just get yourself a point and shoot camera. Go read reviews and decide on what you like. There is a lot of good brands out there. Cannon, Nikon, Panasonic, Pentax and make good cameras. But don't expect to have much control over your shots as most are difficult to setup and shoot in manual mode. Also the built in lenses for macro and product photos leave a lot to be desired, at least for me.

If you want to go out and really learn how to use a camera and have control over what you shoot, then you need to consider a DSLR. They will give you great control over everything you do including shutter speed, aperture, ISO and white balance. But be forewarned, these cameras are not cheap. One suggestion is the Pentax K-x great starter camera. I just bought a Pentax K5, I outgrew my old Pentax K100D. Nikon and Cannon make wonderful DSLR's too. I just started with Pentax and stuck with it. To much money wrapped up in lenses.


----------



## toolcrazy

toolcrazy said:


> You shouldn't be asking what camera to buy. You should first ask, what are you going to do with it.
> 
> If you want to take mostly family shots with the built in flash and want to do this in auto mode. They you should just get yourself a point and shoot camera. Go read reviews and decide on what you like. There is a lot of good brands out there. Cannon, Nikon, Panasonic, Pentax and make good cameras. But don't expect to have much control over your shots as most are difficult to setup and shoot in manual mode. Also the built in lenses for macro and product photos leave a lot to be desired, at least for me.
> 
> If you want to go out and really learn how to use a camera and have control over what you shoot, then you need to consider a DSLR. They will give you great control over everything you do including shutter speed, aperture, ISO and white balance. But be forewarned, these cameras are not cheap. One suggestion is the Pentax K-x great starter camera. I just bought a Pentax K5, I outgrew my old Pentax K100D. Nikon and Cannon make wonderful DSLR's too. I just started with Pentax and stuck with it. To much money wrapped up in lenses.



Correction, I just bought the Pentax K7 not the K5. I wish I could afford the K5.


----------



## jthompson1995

I just bought the Canon s95 before Christmas and am very pleased. It's a compact camera but as close to a SLR as you'll get without being a SLR. 

It has great low-light capabilities, in-camera High Dynamic Range (great for pen photos from a tripod) plus you can carry it in your pocket so you have it when you need it. Depending on what you need, though it does not have a huge zoom and it's not the fastest at taking pictures. 

I did quite a bit of research before deciding on the S95 and it's just right for what I need, you might want to check it out. 

Oh, and you can usually find it for a bit under $400.


----------



## alphageek

jthompson1995 said:


> I just bought the Canon s95 before Christmas and am very pleased. It's a compact camera but as close to a SLR as you'll get without being a SLR.
> 
> It has great low-light capabilities, in-camera High Dynamic Range (great for pen photos from a tripod) plus you can carry it in your pocket so you have it when you need it. Depending on what you need, though it does not have a huge zoom and it's not the fastest at taking pictures.
> 
> I did quite a bit of research before deciding on the S95 and it's just right for what I need, you might want to check it out.
> 
> Oh, and you can usually find it for a bit under $400.



The s95 is indeed a very good camera.  The only issue with it for the OP might be the <4x zoom.  For his other pictures (like band pictures) the bigger zoom of the sx30 is why I recommended it.  Both could be excellent choices.


----------



## Scooley01

I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing yet, but I think I may opt for a cheaper camera since it's not a necessity.  I have the money but there's a couple things that may be a bit more pressing in the near future that I *may* save for.  

Any suggestions for perhaps a lower end camera that might still have manual white balance and whatever other manual modes I'll need?


----------



## MatthewZS

There are camera rental places online where for very little money you can get a camera for a few days.  This might be a good way to try a camera out.  I don't think they do lower end point and shoots but if your looking for something more SLRish.......


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH

I use a Nikon D80 for mainstream photography, but I have recently purchased the Nikon P7000 compact which I find excellent not only for pen photography (it has good macro) but also for general photography. It has a zoom lens of 28 - 200mm, a low light shooting facility, and many other features.  It is a well built point and shoot and camera, probably the best on the market ( but then I am somewhat biased, having used Nikon equipment for over 40 years.  I paid £350 sterling for mine here in the UK.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 76winger

*Don't overlook good used for some savings!*

If you want better quality and yet need to keep price down, don't overlook a good used camera. Ebay and other places are full of good used cameras with lower MP ratings than the newest on the market, but which will serve your needs well if your just looking to post your pictures online or print page sized and smaller printouts. 

I've had this 6MP Nikon D40 only about a week now and still figuring a lot of it out, but it's got all the manual settings most need for pen photography and at just over $300 (after loosing about 20 other auctions) it's doing a decent job. The pictures aren't where I want them yet, but that's a matter of me learing the camera, and setting up the light booth more than anything else. I'm still pleased with the early results:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/76winger/5352296145/

I'm sure the other brands have some good used models as well, you just take some of the good recommendations posted and do a little homework to find what will work best for you.


----------



## massmanute

If you want something a bit higher than a point and shoot and don't want to step up to a DSLR then consider a Panasonic Lumix LX3, or better yet the LX5.


----------



## SDB777

Canon SX10IS:








Sony a350:








The biggest difference? Ah, about $1,000.00! Both photo's taken from a 'blind' near my feeding station, and pretty close to the same distance too.
Remember, the camera is only part of the equation, you have to be able to manipulate it and have the 'eye'..... Also, one more thing to remember, digital film is really cheap....take lots of photo's!!!!







Scott (for the monies....Canon SX) B


----------



## studioso

I would highly reccomend the Hasselblad Ixpewss cf528. you can get a pretty good deal here:
*http://www.adorama.com/HSIXCF528H2K.html*

amazingly, it now ships for free. also, it comes with a free 1Gb card, which is sweet.
only thing I would reccomend if you do get it, is to use the lower size image output. the higher setting outputs 530Mb images. that's a bit too much if you plan to email your cousins pictures of the christmas party. and you can only fit 2 images on the included card


----------



## turbowagon




----------



## 76winger

THAT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!


----------

